# Model 3 some thing rolling around below floor plate



## Mbu10 (Oct 28, 2021)

Good morning
Something sounds like a bolt is rolling around below the floor plate.
When moving goes all the way from one side to the other, and from about the middle of the back seats ish to the middle of the front seats.
Would say , maybe on top of the battery, does not sound like it is in or running down channels. 
I can move it around by driving 
Is there a location I can move it to so that I can access with out resorting to service center.?
Hope some one can help


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't believe so, unfortunately.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Eventually it will become wedged somewhere and stop making noise.


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Well, better than a half eaten sandwich...that has happend..( not on a Tesla of course! )


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

Slam on the brakes a few times, it'll lodge somewhere up front. Or, it'll short something out. Either way, your Safety Score is gonna take a hit.

Maybe a service call is the better course of action.


----------

